# polyatyrene/styrofoam sheets



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Any ideas? tried our local B&Q and nothing, same for everything else within walking distance of me (not being able to drive is a pain) 

Where do you guys get it? 

Cheers :notworthy:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

iv seen some on bnq but p+p is abit of a killer


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Any ideas? tried our local B&Q and nothing, same for everything else within walking distance of me (not being able to drive is a pain)
> 
> Where do you guys get it?
> 
> Cheers :notworthy:


 
they sell it at B&Q. It's called Jablite and it's in the insulation section. They do 8x4 sheets and smaller packs.


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

travis perkins do all dif thicknesses!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

:censor:

I went into B&Q earlier today, I'm terrible at finding what I want so looked around a bit, then asked... "sorry, we don't do it." :devil:

might go down there again in a minute, shoudl just make it before close lol.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Meko said:


> they sell it at B&Q. It's called Jablite and it's in the insulation section. They do 8x4 sheets and smaller packs.


do you know how much a 8x4 sheets costs meko?


----------



## glennskow (Jul 12, 2009)

its also called kingspan (has a pic of a lion on it ) where are you ?im in leeds and build fridge vans for butchers and we throw a lot of off cuts away. bigger off cuts could be made pmsl . hope this helps ...glenn


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

just short of £6 for a 25mm thick 8x4


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Meko said:


> just short of £6 for a 25mm thick 8x4


thats cheap as chips thank for the heads up chap


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys... that's a shame lol, leeds is the opposite end of the country to me... B&Q again tomorrow afternoon it is


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

jablite

just checked im my b n q have some in stock and they do :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Thankyous... apparently it's not available in our store... and you cant order it off the web.. so how the **** am I meant to get it... :hmm:


----------



## glennskow (Jul 12, 2009)

do you have wickes. or any other builders yard?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Thankyous... apparently it's not available in our store... and you cant order it off the web.. so how the **** am I meant to get it... :hmm:


 
you only got little stores?


----------



## lfields85 (Jan 7, 2010)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Thankyous... apparently it's not available in our store... and you cant order it off the web.. so how the **** am I meant to get it... :hmm:


Try ebay if your B&Q doesnt stock it.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

no, its a massive store... but apparently it doesn't do it... 
ebay, found it, but its only around in packs of 6+ and £40


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

How'd you get a 8x4 home in the car? Cut it down to size in the car park?

Will they cut it to sections like they would with wood sheets?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

well its only 4 feet wide so you could probably slide it over the back seats from the boot, depending on your car

i'd carry it home


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> well its only 4 feet wide so you could probably slide it over the back seats from the boot, depending on your car
> 
> i'd carry it home


Ford Ka

:lol2:

Don't fancy trying to take it home on the motorbike either, or I could strap it to the sides and see if I could fly home?


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Wonder what they protect it with when they deliver it ?


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

Meko said:


> just short of £6 for a 25mm thick 8x4


thats the same stuff iv just used, might be worth noting that its poly and not styrofoam



Whosthedaddy said:


> How'd you get a 8x4 home in the car? Cut it down to size in the car park?
> 
> Will they cut it to sections like they would with wood sheets?


i had to snap it into 3 to get it in my car (FabiaVRS)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i take a bread knife with me and cut it in the car park. Although the 50mm stuff is easier to snap in a straight line.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

went ap picked up a sheet today can to snap it into 4 in the car park tho oh and thanks again meko for the heads up


----------



## lfields85 (Jan 7, 2010)

I got a large sheet from B&Q, i just asked them to cut it for me.They don't do itin a straight line just roughly, I only need it fo a 4ft viv so ill be chopping it down some more myself anyway


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

lfields85 said:


> I got a large sheet from B&Q, i just asked them to cut it for me.They don't do itin a straight line just roughly, I only need it fo a 4ft viv so ill be chopping it down some more myself anyway


 
The only reason I asked is that I'm tempted to make a viv shell out of the foam then fibre glass over the top. Therefore I would need a little more prescision. Could always get some thin ply cut to shape and act as a template for cutting in the car park.


----------



## licklick (Feb 26, 2010)

me being tight an all got loads from our local tip all sizes and thicknesses bargain price of zilch :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gman1664 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Ebay...TV sales shop*

I found some on ebay the other week for £2.45 but P&P was about the same. I got 6 sheets 25mm thick and roughly 600x300 in size couldn't grumble. Then I got the idea of calling into my local TV sales shop who had loads all for free. Think I'll stick to calling in there from now on....:bash:


----------

